# Rbt August Meet



## Hubert (15/8/12)

Fellow Brewers,

The RBT meet for this month is on August 25. Kick off will be @ 5pm after the completion of the American Ales Brewing comp judging. 

Bring along a brew to share and make sure you have a safe and legal way of getting home. 

Cheers,

H.


----------

